# Paph species



## albert (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi there,
could anybody present photos of Paph. callosum and Paph dalatense (natural hybrid). Thank you very much.
Albert


----------



## Candace (Sep 14, 2008)

Did you do a search of the photo archive here? I know there are callosums posted, not sure about the other.


----------



## albert (Sep 14, 2008)

*Paph species*

I did find a few callosum photos, but none of the dalatense.


----------



## Hien (Sep 14, 2008)

There are pictures of the flower & of the leaves on the vietnamese websites.
I think the artiflicial hybrid is pah Indra.
But natural hybrids look different from the artificial ones.
scroll down to paph dalat flower:
http://www.dalatrose.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=2688&whichpage=4
leaves:
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ph+dalatense&start=20&ndsp=20&um=1&hl=en&sa=N


----------



## michaelcando (Sep 14, 2008)

leaves of paph dalatense are different. I have seen 3 different leaves of one


----------



## albert (Sep 14, 2008)

*Paph dalatense*

You are right, the paph dalatense leaves are greener, thick leaves and almost a bit shine- like clossy.
Thanks again
Albert


----------

